
Marijuana use tied to higher blood sugar in middle age - hellofunk
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-diabetes-marijuana-idUSKCN0RG24I20150916
======
brudgers
Paper:
[http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/527/art%253A10.1007%...](http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/527/art%253A10.1007%252Fs00125-015-3740-3.pdf?originUrl=http%3A%2F%2Flink.springer.com%2Farticle%2F10.1007%2Fs00125-015-3740-3&token2=exp=1454866091~acl=%2Fstatic%2Fpdf%2F527%2Fart%25253A10.1007%25252Fs00125-015-3740-3.pdf%3ForiginUrl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Flink.springer.com%252Farticle%252F10.1007%252Fs00125-015-3740-3*~hmac=820cb834d7cb14af0057d3ced05ad18725b9e0e06896b7cda631e4119aea8010)

------
hellofunk
>Those who were current marijuana users were 65 percent more likely to have
elevated blood sugar than people who never used the drug. People who reported
using marijuana more than 100 times in the past were also more likely to have
high blood sugar levels.

------
j0rd
Newsflash, people who smoke pot, eat a lot of candy.

~~~
hellofunk
That is not what the article is saying. It is drawing other connections.

